# Six Nations Rugby



## DC (Feb 3, 2018)

If you are a follower or a novice to the game this tournament is a classic rugby style played worldwide.  It’s on NBCSN till March. Good stuff.

2018 Championship


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Feb 3, 2018)

Fairly unrelated to the topic, but I played my first rugby match today. This would probably be a good tournament for me to watch since building my field IQ is my weakpoint currently. Well that and passing. And tackling. And catching a pass. Wow I suck....

Thanks for the post!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 3, 2018)

You Rugby dudes are hard core....


----------



## DC (Feb 3, 2018)

I never wore a mouthpiece. It’s optional.


----------



## CQB (Feb 4, 2018)

Paramagician said:


> Fairly unrelated to the topic, but I played my first rugby match today. This would probably be a good tournament for me to watch since building my field IQ is my weakpoint currently. Well that and passing. And tackling. And catching a pass. Wow I suck....
> 
> Thanks for the post!



What position do you play?


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Feb 4, 2018)

@CQB I play Wing. Im about 5'8 and 160lbs so being a smaller guy it was either that or scrum half. But since Im new to the game, wing is where I went.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 4, 2018)

Paging @ThunderHorse - this thread should be right up your alley!


----------



## Poccington (Feb 4, 2018)

SUCK A DICK FRANCE!


----------



## DC (Feb 4, 2018)

Irish drop kick for the win!


----------



## DC (Feb 4, 2018)

Paramagician said:


> @CQB I play Wing. Im about 5'8 and 160lbs so being a smaller guy it was either that or scrum half. But since Im new to the game, wing is where I went.



YouTube is your friend. Watch any All Blacks video and pick out your position. You will get better with knowledge. Next eat everything you see and start the Work out from Hell(Google it). Saturday is a rugby day!


----------



## DC (Feb 4, 2018)

Italy England 1100 PST NBCSN


----------



## CQB (Feb 4, 2018)

DC said:


> YouTube is your friend. Watch any All Blacks video and pick out your position. You will get better with knowledge. Next eat everything you see and start the Work out from Hell(Google it). Saturday is a rugby day!


Like he said mate, there’s been some great wingers over time, David Campese here and Jonah Lomu across the ditch in kiwi land to name two.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Feb 4, 2018)

I appreciate the advice, gentlemen! I'll definitely have to go look those two up. Ive seen some All Blacks play before, and Ive always been impressed.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 5, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Paging @ThunderHorse - this thread should be right up your alley!


Ah yes...I have NBC Sports Gold so I watch every match this weekend.

In fact, I watched seven matches this weekend, two at StubHub Center...god bless my beautiful girlfriend.


----------



## DC (Feb 5, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Ah yes...I have NBC Sports Gold so I watch every match this weekend.
> 
> In fact, I watched seven matches this weekend, two at StubHub Center...god bless my beautiful girlfriend.



I live down the 405S from stubhub. There was to be a Super15 match there as well but was cancelled due to security concerns.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 5, 2018)

DC said:


> I live down the 405S from stubhub. There was to be a Super15 match there as well but was cancelled due to security concerns.



So flights were booked for Stormers at the agreed upon level (Economy Plus or Better), they were having issues getting the Bulls onto the requisite tickets.  No idea on security concerns, but AEG and the Travel People for Super Rugby were having issues and the Bulls weren't taking economy...


----------



## DC (Feb 5, 2018)

A kiwi buddy was on the inside. Honestly explanations are usually created to cover other reasons. Other than stubhub being a security nightmare.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 13, 2018)

So...Steff Evans Knock-on or Gareth Anscombe robber?  I say Knock-On.


----------



## DC (Feb 13, 2018)

Didn’t get to see it because blacked out by Olympics but:
A knock-on occurs when a player accidently knocks the ball forward with hand or arm. A scrum will be called by the referee and the team not knocking on will have the advantage of putting the ball into the scrum. If the knock-on is considered deliberate by the referee he will order a penalty kick against the offending side.

All replays for some reason have been blacked out. Did find a short one and it appears to come off the leg.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 13, 2018)

Based on the replay: 




Evans did not have control of the ball when his hand touched it.  By that rule it's a knock on.  Should have been a scrum.

Wales elected not to take the points when they received the penalty as well.


----------



## CQB (Feb 13, 2018)

The other replay was pretty cool, great bit of burglary by Wales to get the pill, but not kick it into touch...meat pie! 
(Sorry...burglary: turnover, pill: ball, meat pie: rhyming slang for a try)


----------



## DC (Feb 13, 2018)

Knock on by that visual. Scrum no try.


----------



## Poccington (Feb 13, 2018)

Wales were robbed out of a try when the TMO decided not to award a try when Anscombe edged out Watson to get a hand on the ball. World Rugby contacted Wales yesterday to say the TMO made the wrong call.

Fuck Wales though, the sheep shagging cunts... Fuck England as well actually, Mike Brown and Eddie Jones are a pair of wankers!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 13, 2018)

World Rugby Contacted No one and Rob Howley should shut it.  Steff Evans knock it on and the TMO is an idiot.  You don't contact the team and they release the info.  You contact the team and run a press-release.  There has been no release by WR.


----------



## Poccington (Feb 13, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> World Rugby Contacted No one and Rob Howley should shut it.  Steff Evans knock it on and the TMO is an idiot.  You don't contact the team and they release the info.  You contact the team and run a press-release.  There has been no release by WR.



Here's an article with an actual quote from World Rugby stating the try should have been awarded.

World Rugby confirm Anscombe try against England should have stood

Fuck sake.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 13, 2018)

Love Murray, but he's Irish, so he's definitely not impartial.  Watch the dang replay, Steff Evans knocked with his finger.  I am, however, an impartial judge being that I'm AMERICAN.


----------



## DC (Feb 13, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Love Murray, but he's Irish, so he's definitely not impartial.  Watch the dang replay, Steff Evans knocked with his finger.  I am, however, an impartial judge being that I'm AMERICAN.



Another yank here...knock on by a finger....👉🏼


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 24, 2018)

So, Huw Jones is Jesus?


----------



## Poccington (Feb 24, 2018)

SUCK A DICK WALES!


----------



## DC (Mar 10, 2018)

Ireland vs Scotland and England vs France tomorrow.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 10, 2018)

Ireland...so uh...does the track team need some sprinters?  They should start recruiting the Rugby Academies.


----------



## DC (Mar 10, 2018)

My viewing is delayed.


----------



## CQB (Mar 10, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> So, Huw Jones is Jesus?



No, that’s Eddy Jones.


----------

